# Haydn string quartets



## Wigmar (8 mo ago)

I would like to add a new complete set of Haydn string quartet to my collection. 
The style of interpreting should be like the Quartetto Italiano (e.g. op. 77:1, to be heard as sample on their compilation 'The Rias recordings, 3 cd, Audite) 
I have listened to some candidates, as the Kodaly Quartet, the Schneider Quartet and the Pro Arte Quartet. 
However, I would wish the Quartetto Italiano had recorded all the quartets, but it seems thet have not. 

Do you know if a complete set whose recordings reflects the essence of Haydn ? 

I do have the Aeolian Quartet, however I have listened to several recordings of op. 77:1 which I prefer to the Aeolian Quartet, as e.g. the Amadeus Quartet and the Alban Berg Quartet, but these latter ensembles have not, as far as I know, recorded all the quartets. 

Thanks a lot for your comments. 


Best regards 
wigmar


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I think there are already 2 similar threads here. I always recommend the Leipziger quartett!


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Wigmar said:


> Do you know if a complete set whose recordings reflects the essence of Haydn ?


If anyone knew what the essence of Haydn could be and how to reflect it, one could give an answer. Maybe.  

All that quartets can do is showing their individual view of the works. (Which is already a compromise of four individual views.)

Since you already have all quartets with the Aeolians, why not adding some quartets with individual recordings? The Doric String Quartet delivered excellent ones imho, same for the Auryn Quartet. Add some Mosaiques discs, some Takacs and some others between the Griller Quartet and most recent ones, and I can't see a reason why not being happy with such recordings for many years.

Any "definitive" recording will be replaced some day by some other being at least on par, but showing other aspects of the music, which remained a little veiled in the former favourite ...

Happy listening!


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There are already two recent similar threads. I haven't heard any of the QI Haydn but very few other quartets, even less recent ones, sound like them. The closest in some respects might be the Auryn series, they also have a very beautiful string quartet sound, if not quite as luxurious as the Italiano


----------



## Wigmar (8 mo ago)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I think there are already 2 similar threads here. I always recommend the Leipziger quartett!


I will check it out, thanks a lot.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

There are stacks of Haydn quartet threads (I've linked them on the other main thread) and 2 of them have been active recently. The main thread is in the link below









Haydn string quartet recordings


Joseph Haydn was an indisputable master of the string quartet, and arguably the first such to elevate the genre to its full potential. He wrote tons and tons of them, almost all good, from what I can tell. What are some of your favorite recordings of these quartets? Either full sets...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's not have too many threads about the same subject. Closing this one, and please take the discussion to the thread linked to above. Thanks.


----------

